# Series 1 X And Y Axis Q-release Handle Repair Questions



## gapi (May 2, 2015)

We have a Series 1 2HP that has quick release handle issues. I pulled the right side handle off and was able to slide the sleeve off and clean it for an improvement . But the holes are worn and it needs top be replaced.

When I removed the left side (in hoped it was better, and to swap them) I could not get it off. Am I missing something, or is it just binding on hard.

Serial number on the side of the machine is 438551287x

Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (May 2, 2015)

Can you post a picture?  I'm not sure I have seen a system like that.


----------



## gapi (May 2, 2015)

Well, maybe I explained it wrong. Its for the handles on machines with power feeds so they don't spin and knock you around.
I'm not with the machine now but here is a Y axis photo I have on my phone.
The X-axis is my concern, I cannot get the sleeve off.


----------



## JimDawson (May 2, 2015)

My best guess is that is just stuck.  Look for any set screws or threads, but if one side came off, I going to say that the other side should be the same.


----------



## astjp2 (May 2, 2015)

You need a collapsible handle, they are like a round wheel with a crank that folds in.  Then you wont get knocked around.  Tim


----------



## gapi (Aug 9, 2015)

I fixed Right X and the Y crank handles. The left one is a thrust and crank bushing @$488.88 so we do without.
We also put a rebuilt motor on the Y.
They were pretty worn out. A new one is in center @$103.00 each.


----------

